
Ask HN: Did I get into the wrong field? - _throwaway2347
Lately, I&#x27;ve been having this looming feeling that I might have gotten into the wrong field. I&#x27;ve been out of college working full time as a software dev for a couple of years now. I&#x27;ve gotten promoted and a couple of raises so I guess I&#x27;m not terrible at my job (though I&#x27;m far from the best). However, anyone who knows me personally, knows how much I really don&#x27;t like my work.<p>And that is probably the biggest issue with my current job. It has absolutely no value to me, outside of money. It&#x27;s like being in college and writing essays just to get it done. Which is fine I guess, but I keep dreaming of a future where I could look forward to the work week and doing interesting stuff and not just yearn for the weekend. And it&#x27;s so hard faking interest in things I&#x27;m not interested in. Really exhausting.<p>So then many people ask me, why don&#x27;t you just switch jobs? And I&#x27;ve tried, but many of the jobs I come across in tech do not excite me. I&#x27;m not interested in building real estate apps, or finance tools, or marketing tools, etc. In fact, the only time I truly like even doing dev work if it&#x27;s for my own personal projects or building stuff that directly impacts humanity (very cliche, I know). Like stuff that SpaceX is doing with low-orbit satellites I found really fascinating. I&#x27;ve also tried non-profits but many of them can only afford to bring a dev on as a volunteer.<p>So then what am I interested in doing then? I don&#x27;t know. Maybe starting over, and going into psychiatry or being a radio host, or even politician. Unfortunately, I also don&#x27;t want any more debt. So there&#x27;s that issue.<p>Has anyone else experienced this and have any advice? I know this is absolutely a position of privilege as there are people in the world who don&#x27;t have such choices. So I hate complaining but could use some advice.
======
oblib
"So then what am I interested in doing then? I don't know."

That's maybe not the most important thing you need to consider.

What I did was a bit different. I was living LA and realized it didn't matter
what I did there, it sucked. So I started focusing on where I'd like to live.

Everyone has their own criteria for that, but we don't often give it much real
thought. There's family and friends and work that all stand in the way of even
pondering where we'd really like to live.

I spent a few years looking into places I thought I'd like to live, found my
spot, moved there, and have been here for 25 years now. I've never felt
compelled to live anywhere else since and it hasn't mattered what kind of work
I've done.

Now here's the real kicker... My parents, grandmother, two brothers and a
sister, all moved here after coming to visit.

~~~
yesenadam
> I was living LA and realized it didn't matter what I did there, it sucked.
> So I started focusing on where I'd like to live.

Your whole comment is the most beautiful and wise I've read in HN in a long
time. Thank you!

------
raincom
I know of someone who had a tenure job doing research in Humanities. Since his
research challenges the dominant thinking, other faculty had someone file
sexual allegation charges. In the end, the university administration couldn't
find any proof at all.

So, be careful about passion. Passion is all good if you are in an environment
that appreciates your work. Otherwise, it will lead to a different kind of
hell.

------
karmakaze
> or building stuff that directly impacts humanity

Does this have to be on a grand scale like the example, or would making
something of great value for a specific/niche audience, and thus revenue
generating be of interest?

Maybe work at a small startup company where you have influence not only on
building but also shaping the product to solve identified problems.

~~~
_throwaway2347
Definitely doesn't have to be of grand scale. But something that I also see
the value in. I know that sounds kinda selfish, but it really does get me
going.

~~~
karmakaze
This is pretty much the same with me. Working at a new company job can be
interesting for about a year. Then it has to have some sustainable 'value' to
keep it interesting. I've worked at a number of tech/startup companies
recently for about 2 years each. Sometimes I think if I had an idea I could
commit to I could start a company except for the non-technical side I don't
have a partner for. I really used to really enjoy making programming tools and
utilities since I'm the target user and can see the value in it. Nowadays the
tools I use seem pretty good already.

No real answers, kinda in the same boat but have hopes my current job makes it
past the 2 year mark.

------
sushshshsh
Very few people are lucky enough to have a day job that is also their passion.
And even fewer have a manager who is nice and colleagues that are nice etc
etc. Based on that fact, I'm happy that I'm programming for a living and not
welding or farming.

~~~
_throwaway2347
Yes, I get that perspective. Although, I don't think I would call programming
my "passion." Sometimes I like to build cool things and programming is one way
to do it.

~~~
karmakaze
> like to build cool things

Seems there is a clue here. The lack of excitement could be from lack of a
feedback loop. When you recognize something as cool, that's the reward. For
passionate programmers, learning or executing new techniques could be theirs.

I have one friend that switched to a company/team building internal tools.
They're close to their users and get immediate feedback on the impact of every
change that's made. There's probably many others ways to close the loop if you
figure out what works for you.

~~~
_throwaway2347
Thank you! This was definitely something that I never thought about.
Currently, my work does not have any type of "feedback" loop cause none of it
is consumer facing.

